# liquor bottle + torch = bong???



## CurlyFry (Oct 27, 2012)

Would it be possible to take a good size glass liquor bottle and use a propane torch to create a bong? I don't want just a hole for a stem tho, i would like to attach a ground joint to make a nice glass on glass bong
I am aware that glass is complicated to work with and can shatter if unevenly heated, but i would like to find a way to make liquor bongs 


Questions:
-would a propane torch work? 
-do i absolutely need a kiln?
-can i fuse a premade ground joint and a liquor bottle?


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 27, 2012)

heat the bottle slowly and make your bong. preheat the oven, put in the bong, close the door and turn off the oven. let the oven cool down and remove your bong.


----------



## CurlyFry (Oct 27, 2012)

smoke and coke said:


> heat the bottle slowly and make your bong. preheat the oven, put in the bong, close the door and turn off the oven. let the oven cool down and remove your bong.


ok to check for understanding, i should:
1.heat in oven (what temp? iv read glass needs 1,000+ degrees F)

2.use a torch and tools to shape ground joint (will a propane torch work? I eventually want a minor bench burner propane and oxygen torch. but for now i have just standard propane torch)

3.allow glass to cool in oven (how long and what temp)


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 27, 2012)

i have limited experience with this but heat slowly with the torch, insert a stem, then put it in a hot preheated oven and turn the oven off and just let cool.

it was many years ago we did this and we rushed things so we had alot of breakage.

we have put empty beer bottles in a fire pit before and the next day after its cool, dig them out and sometimes you can get a decent ashtray.


----------



## CurlyFry (Oct 28, 2012)

its worth a shot. iv got plenty of bottles laying around. Any one else have additional advice?


----------



## BrokenLighter (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like to have a black velvet bottle made into a bong, great idea. Any new progress? Pictures of any progress? Or even any failures.


----------



## CurlyFry (Nov 1, 2012)

BrokenLighter said:


> I would like to have a black velvet bottle made into a bong, great idea. Any new progress? Pictures of any progress? Or even any failures.


Haven't given any attempts yet.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 19, 2012)

CurlyFry said:


> Would it be possible to take a good size glass liquor bottle and use a propane torch to create a bong? I don't want just a hole for a stem tho, i would like to attach a ground joint to make a nice glass on glass bong
> I am aware that glass is complicated to work with and can shatter if unevenly heated, but i would like to find a way to make liquor bongs
> 
> 
> ...


you can get drill bits to drill glass bottles and put a rubber gromet and glas slide in it........ muh easier than tourching it


----------



## BreezyBankz420 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah you can drill glass but , it is so fragile that it is hard to drill without shattering the bottle. The best thing to do is heat it up with a torch or whatever your gunna use then go to home depot and buy a 14mm piece of pipe n use it to make the joint hole.


----------



## kgb424 (Dec 5, 2012)

mapp gas will get hot enough to melt thru to insert a stem, but I don't know how clean it's going to leave it, to try to make it glass on glass, but like TusselTussel said you can drill it and use a slide and stem and it will be air tight, or you could use some two part epoxy and make the stem perment and seal together with the glass piece, and use a slide


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

get a diamond drill bit, do it extremely slowly and you wont have problems, me and a buddy have used dremels before and have turned atleast 10+ liqour bottles into bongs, just gotta be slow, and also regardless of temperature the bottles seem to break and weve tried alot of cooling methods, either way a diamond bit is your best bet.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 5, 2012)

tusseltussel said:


> you can get drill bits to drill glass bottles and put a rubber gromet and glas slide in it........ muh easier than tourching it


Yep! I did that with a Crystal Skull Vodka bottle. I bought a diamond core bit from an on-line rock shop ($19) that matched the parts I had (down stem and rubber grommet)...Mine was 14mm. Cheap caliper from the hardware store to measure your parts works. Drill slow, light, and WET! Have the bottle full of water and have the bottle in a container of sand and water to help hold it steady. A drill press makes it very easy, but may splash water. I now have a crystal skull slider bong. Glass can be different so always drill slow, light, and wet. To fast, or hard, or dry causing it to get hot equals cracked glass.


----------

